# Die Lage der Nation... von Aion



## Virthu (19. Mai 2010)

mir fällt gerade ein, dass wir statt in diversen threads vorbei am jeweiligen thema die gegenwärtige und zukünftige entwicklung des spiels zu diskutieren, das auch ganz normal einem extra thread dafür geöffnetem thread machen könnten.

und hier ist er! der supertolle thread zum diskutieren über alles, was ihr an aion schlecht oder gut findet, was euch heute oder morgen in aion auf die nerven gehen könnte und wie ihr die (elendig langsame? gemächliche? oder doch eher zügige?) entwicklung des spiels seht. 

*was hieher gehört*: verlinkung neuester patchnotes mit kommentar, gerne auch videos als beispiel für eure (hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) geistreichen ausführungen und insiderinfos zu der lage eurer server, diskussionen zur pvp balance und wenn es sein muss vergleiche mit mechaniken aus anderen mmos, um euren standpunkt zu erklären.

*was hier NICHT hineingehört: "aion ist scheisse, WOW/WAR/AOC/EVE/irgendeineneuesoderaltesmmo ist VIEL BESSER!!!1 PUNKT!!111"* ebensowenig unkommentiertes copy&paste von bildern, videos oder textschnippseln.

wichtig: respektiert die anderen teilnehmer und flamet euch nicht gegenseitig vollkommen grundlos zu.

ich fange mal an mit meinem beitrag, der nicht so recht zu diskussion über 2.0 passt(weshalb mir erst die idee für diesen thread kam):



> naja, zz haben wir ja 6 deutsche server, die dann wohl zu 3 zusammengelegt werden könnten, wobei es mir jetzt schon wegen leuten von nerthus und lephar graut, die seit jeher mit ihren geistreichen ausführrungen zu pvp-begegnungen mit der gegnerischen fraktion glänzen.
> bin im übrigen sehr überrascht zu hören, dass auch kromede neben votan einen elyos-schwund zu verzeichnen hat. das schränkt die optionen für die zusammenlegung wohl doch noch ein wenig ein, vor allem, da es kaum noch eine "qualitativ hochwertige", wenn man es so nennen will, elyosbevölkerung von anderen servern zu erwarten sein dürfte(balder ev?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geige (19. Mai 2010)

Zusammenlegungen sind prinzipiell eine gute Idee, es ist wieder richtig was los,
(Komisch, ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass auf kromede spielermangel herschen würde o.O)
nur ich will bei Gott meinen Namen nicht abgeben, hinter Melvyn steht ne Geschichte und die
bleibt nicht bestehen, wenn ich mir einen neuen überlegen müsste!
Was auch wichtig wäre, ist das aufrechterhalten des Servergleichgewichts, das sollte auf gar
keinen Kippen, abe rich hoffe, da hat Nc von WAR gelernt!


----------



## Mayestic (19. Mai 2010)

Also auf Balder empfinde ich auch keinen Spielermangel. Eher schon zuviel Feindbewegung in Morheim/Eltnen ^^ da kommt man ja zu garnix mehr und jagd die ganze Zeit mit seinen 50ern die Twinkkiller durchs Gelände.
Gruß an Terrorpuu, du mieses Stück *grins*


----------



## Virthu (19. Mai 2010)

ich glaube, es geht primär auch eher um nerthus undd lephar - und ev auch um votan, wo derzeit massiver rückgang in der elyos-aktivität stattfindet. wobei mich schon interessieren würde, warum es um die elyos auf kromede angeblich schlecht bestellt ist.

edit: "zu viel in morheim/eltnen" ist zwar ganz nett, aber das spiel lebt von den leuten, die auf 50 motiviert weiterspielen. daran scheint es zur zeit auf manchen servern gewaltig zu hapern.


----------



## Kizna (20. Mai 2010)

Ich wage mich jetzt in etwas dunkles Gewässer rein Virthu aber mit Kromede sieht es im Moment alles andere als gut aus. Zu einem sind die Asmodier in einer leichten Überzahl, was allerdings nicht der Punkt ist warum die Elyos momentan nichts zu Stande bringen. Das Problem sind mehr die "großen" Legionen, bzw. die die sich bisher um die Keep-Raid-Leitung gekümmert haben. Zu einem kann man zumindestens einer von ihnen Verbrüderung mit dem Feind auf schlimmsten Niveau vorwerfen. Es wird AP und Rank gepusht, geheime Angriffe werden ausspioniert und Elyos-Aktionen sabotiert. Zum anderem kommt es zu internen Streitigkeiten und Führungsmangel.

Bestes Beispiel dafür gestern im Alli-TS des Server Kromede. Es war eine Krisensitzung warum der obere Abyss seit knapp einen Monat komplett blau ist. Um es kurz zusammen zu fassen hat ein Spieler am Ende einen guten Satz gebracht: "Tsachau Leute ich hau ab, hier kommt eh bloss Scheiße raus.", und genau das hat es getroffen. Das ganze war nichts anderes als eine Farce und Schuldzuweisungen. Im Endeffekt haben wir auf die großen Legionen gepffifen und selber einen Raid aufgestellt, nur reichen knapp 100 Mann einfach nicht um etwas zu reißen. Die großen Legionen haben natürlich nicht mitgemacht und sogar im Chat geschrieben, dass es heute keinen Raid gibt und alle bitte PvE machen sollen. 

Die Einstellung auf Elyos-Seite ist zumindestens auf Kromede bescheiden. Alles was höher als Rang eins ist, verbarikadiert sich im Sanktum, während die Asmos unsere Raids mit Stadthalter-Wächtergottgeneräle überrennen. 

Das Problem ist, ich sehe nicht wie eine Serverzusammenlegung das Problem lösen könnte. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe schon von ein paar Legionen gehört die den Server verlassen werden, soweit die Chartransfers verfügbar sind.


----------



## Lysaard (20. Mai 2010)

Auf Balder haben zur Zeit die Asmos Probleme, viele von denen sind Abgegangen im Raid bekommen sie ncih genug leute zusammen resultat bis auf die festungen die wir Elyos ihnen gnädiger weise lassen weil wir ihnen nciht den 20% abyssbuff schenken wollen besitzen wir alle.


----------



## Kizna (20. Mai 2010)

Lysaard schrieb:


> Auf Balder haben zur Zeit die Asmos Probleme, viele von denen sind Abgegangen im Raid bekommen sie ncih genug leute zusammen resultat bis auf die festungen die wir Elyos ihnen gnädiger weise lassen weil wir ihnen nciht den 20% abyssbuff schenken wollen besitzen wir alle.



Umgekehrte Welt. Dann stimme ich für eine Zusammenlegung von Balder und Kromede *lacht*. Auf das das RP nicht zu sehr unter dem Verhalten mancher Mitmenschen leidet.


----------



## Rodem (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Deavas,

Nun ja, auf Votan ist es bekanntlich auch nicht viel besser, hier liegt die Abyssoberhand ebenfalls deutlich auf asmodischer Seite. Meines Wissens liegt das daran, dass die elyos intern stark zerstritten sind und es 2, in etwa gleichgroße, parteien gibt, die sich gegenseitig boykottieren. Naja, 2 festungen sind in elysischer hand, aber auch nur aus dem selben grund wie auf Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittlerweile hat sich das so stark ausgeweitet, dass man auf asmodischer Seite sich nicht weiter für Festungen interessiert, denn selbst wenn mal eine vom Gegner eingenommen werden sollte, ist spätestens nach 3 tagen wir zurückerobert, und man langweilt sicher wieder. 

Es gab dazu bei einem Festungskampf in letzter Zeit eine "Absprache" mit folgendem Inhalt: 
Anonymer Elyos: "Entweder ihr zieht jetzt eure paar Leute da weg, die unseren Raid zerpflücken, oder wir lassens..."
Leiter von gemeinter asmodischer Gruppe: "Ok, wir ziehn ab, sonst wirds langweilig."
Ich denke das spricht für sich...

Nun ja, dass wenig später den 100 Elyos, die sich versammelt hatten, in etwa das 5-fache an Asmodiern gegenüberstand hat die Absprache relativ sinnlos gemacht, aber sie ist ein Musterbeispiel für die Machtverhältnisse

Gester allerdings wurde eine Siels-Festung von den Elyos eingenommen, darauf kam 2h später jedoch die asmodische Antwort, als spontan Schwefelbaum erobert wurde.

Alles in allem denke ich, dass die elysische Seite deutlich effektiver vorgehen könnte, wenn sie nicht so zerstritten sein würde.
Die Asmodische Seite ist auch nicht eine Einheit, aber zumindest machen die meisten mit bei Festungsraids, sei es auf eigene Faust zum Gelingen bei zu tragen oder jedoch versuchen die eigenen Raids, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zu sabotieren, was allerdings nicht viel ausmacht, es macht nur die Raids ein wenig interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Serverzusammenlegung denke ich, dass es eine gute Idee ist, allerdings müsste man dann genau schauen welche Server man zusammenlegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass, obwohl eine Elyos-Übermacht auf Balder herrscht, dass das Aussehen des Abyss auf Votan stark verändern würde. Ich denke sogar, es würden viele Ex-Balder-Spieler Aion den Rücken kehren würden, weil sie solche Verhältnisse, wie sie bei uns herrschen, ertragen müssten, und dies von ihrem Ursprungsserver nicht gewöhnt sind ;|

oh mein gott, schon wieder ne wall of text, freut mich aber wenn ihr bis hierhin gelesen habt, wenn ihr Rechtschreibfehler findet, dürft ihr sie behalten, aber über konstruktive Kritik am Inhalt freue ich mich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Rodem


----------



## Virthu (22. Mai 2010)

mja, fragt sich, wann die zusammenlegung kommt. zuerst kommen ja die freiwilligen transfers, welche alles nocheinmal über den haufen werfen könnten. ich werde meinen account wohl vorerst ab juni bis 2.0 stilllegen und habe daher ein wenig die befürchtung, dass die zusammenlegung für unangenehme überraschungen sorgen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe auf 3 servern chars mit gleichem namen >< und dazu bei verschiedenen fraktionen.


----------



## Kizna (22. Mai 2010)

Gestern gab es auf Kromede einen großen Raid der die Elyos aufgerüttelt und die Asmos wachgerüttelt haben müsste. Knapp 450 Elyos mit 18 Kts haben es gestern geschaft Krotan einzunehmen. Als Gegner hatten wir zwar nur 150 Asmos die auch recht schnell beseitigt waren, jedoch hat zwischendurch der Server etwas Probleme gemacht. Im Endeffekt war es eine groß angelegt Aktion, die aber zeigt, wenn wir alle an einen Strang ziehen, dann geht auch etwas. Ich denke das größte Problem momentan, ist auf vielen Server die interne Streitigkeit bei den verschiedenen Rassen. Zumindest auf Kromede scheinen die kurzzeitig beseitigt zu sein.


----------



## Lacrymosa86 (22. Mai 2010)

ich glaub das die serverzusammenlegung erst nach den patches kommt. Wäre ja dumm wenn nicht, oder ^^


----------



## Nahemis (22. Mai 2010)

Genau, erst kommt Patch 1.9, dann der kostenlose Servertransfer und als letztes kommt die Serverzusammenlegung.

P.s.: Patch 2.0 kommt am 26.05. in Korea auf die Liveserver.


----------



## Virthu (23. Mai 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Gestern gab es auf Kromede einen großen Raid der die Elyos aufgerüttelt und die Asmos wachgerüttelt haben müsste. Knapp 450 Elyos mit 18 Kts haben es gestern geschaft Krotan einzunehmen. Als Gegner hatten wir zwar nur 150 Asmos die auch recht schnell beseitigt waren, jedoch hat zwischendurch der Server etwas Probleme gemacht. Im Endeffekt war es eine groß angelegt Aktion, die aber zeigt, wenn wir alle an einen Strang ziehen, dann geht auch etwas. Ich denke das größte Problem momentan, ist auf vielen Server die interne Streitigkeit bei den verschiedenen Rassen. Zumindest auf Kromede scheinen die kurzzeitig beseitigt zu sein.



nja, immerhin etwas. votan ist total im eimer in dieser hinsicht. eine idiotenlegion samt relativ vielen fanboys hat so oft jedem ans bein gepinkelt, dass zu viele spieler anscheinend keinen bock mehr hatten, mit denen etwas zu unternehmen, was sich bis zum heutigen tag für minimale raid beteiligung sorgt.


----------



## Gabal (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das hier lese kann ich mir ein Grinsen verkneifen. 

Sind die MMOs nicht doch ein Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft? 

Steht der Spielspass oder die Profilierung im Fordergrund? 

Ja es nützt was wenn man die anderen auch mal lässt, denn 
irgendwann hat der andere eben keinen Bock mehr immer
zu verlieren und .....spielt was anderes.

Hab meine 6jährige gestern beim Fussball gewinnen lassen, 
und sie hatte einen Riesenspass dabei.

Geniesst Euren Pfingstmontag!


----------



## Ankira (24. Mai 2010)

Welchen Server würdet ihr mir den empfehlen?
Bin Elyos und zur Zeit auf Kromede


----------



## Yiraja (24. Mai 2010)

probiers mal mit votan da bin ich pvp mäßig geht da einiges wobei die asmodier in letzter zeit dominieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und sonst spielen halt sind auch viele leute aufm server die nur pve machen.


----------



## Nahemis (24. Mai 2010)

Kromede ist doch ok. Ansonsten finde ich Balder super wegen dem Role Play.

Der Trailer ist echt fett. Ich freue mich auch tierisch auf die neuen Instanzen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich so eine Solo-Instanz spielt.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Mai 2010)

jo der trailer ist echt fett, aber wird wohl noch ewig dauern bis wir patch 2.0 kriegen^^. Und ich hoffe die solo instanzen sind anspruchsvoll^^


----------



## Geige (25. Mai 2010)

Patch 2.0 kommt im 3. Quartal 2010!


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

naja abwarten und teetrinken ^^ mit patch 1.9 schau ich wieder vorbei wenn das lvln geht bringt ich noch ein paar gilden mit ely ganz nebenbei was empfehlt ihr mir den so?^^ werden ca 200 sein wenns passt^^


----------



## Virthu (25. Mai 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Patch 2.0 kommt im 3. Quartal 2010!




naja, es wäre nicht überraschend, wenn das dann gegen ende september passieren würde. quasi zum einjährigen jubiläum von aion west gibts dann ein update :-) und danach kommt auch schon 3.0 hinterhergehoppelt. wobei der pessimist in mir sich schon auf november/dezember einstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@tamirok: meinst du, du kannst 200 elyos zum transfer bewegen? wenn ihr eine herausforderung wollt und keine angst vor einer sehr ordentlich organisierten asmo allianz habt, die divine-fortress-raids mit 500 leuten organisiert, könntet ihr es mit votan versuchen. da werden die elyos definitiv gebraucht, vor allem, weil sich einige legionen absetzen wollen, um ihr eigenes versagen nicht ausbaden zu müssen :-)


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

nein nein nicht transen neue spieler hab da paar leute dennen wow langweilig wird aber so richtig bin der gilden cheff  von dennen^^ mein gildenrat sucht auch nach nem neuen game und da kommt patch 1.9 ganz gelegen^^ wenn das lvl passt bring ich schon ein paar täubchen mit^^ mal sehn ob ich nicht noch paar leute zum testen überreden kann...


----------



## Virthu (25. Mai 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> nein nein nicht transen neue spieler hab da paar leute dennen wow langweilig wird aber so richtig bin der gilden cheff von dennen^^ mein gildenrat sucht auch nach nem neuen game und da kommt patch 1.9 ganz gelegen^^ wenn das lvl passt bring ich schon ein paar täubchen mit^^ mal sehn ob ich nicht noch paar leute zum testen überreden kann...



achso, ganz neue. und aus wow. votan braucht pvp gehärtete veteranen, die sich angesichts riesiger gegnermassen nicht in die hosen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das auf deine mannen zutrifft, nur zu. wobei ich etwas skeptisch bin, ob aion wow-spielern zusagen würde. pve passiert ja eher im kleinen rahmen hier und besonders abwechslungsreich im direkten vergleich ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Mai 2010)

Aion KANN WoW Spielern, bzw Ex-WoW Spielern, wie mir, schon zusagen.

Aber nur wenn man BC einige Zeit erlebt hat ist da eine realistische Chance zu sehen.
Alle, die erst Ende BC o. Anfang Wotlk angefangen haben, fanden das leveln zu lange, zu wenig PvE Content, PvP blöd (weil man mehr als 2 Tasten braucht, warscheinlich) usw. 

Es geht also. Aber wenn die Leute entweder nicht PvP begeistert oder länger WoW Spieler sind sege ich kaum eine Chance weil sie entweder an mangelndem PvE oder an ungewohnten Spielanforderungen scheitern werden. (Ich war in WoW auch n PvE jez in Aion ein PvP Player, nur nebenbei^^)


----------



## Yiraja (25. Mai 2010)

ich bin auch ex wow spieler ^^ und das game sagt mir zu, es hat seine macken aber welches game hat des net. und ich war in wow vorwiegend pve - in aion jetzt pvp spieler weil ich finde das geht einfach mehr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (25. Mai 2010)

Also Balder finde ich immernoch mehr als ausgeglichen. 
Es liegt nicht an der Leistung der Spieler oder an der Anzahl, eher an der Motivation.
Die meisten realisieren scheinbar grade das Aion zwar viel Potenzial hat aber das es einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht im Abyss. 
Es ist ein ewiges hin und her. Lass mal 3-4 Wochen alles einfarbig sein. 
Dann regt sich die andere Seite aber auch wieder und färbt alles gnadenlos um. 
Dann dauerts wieder ne Weile bis die andere Seite sich organisiert.
Die großen Legionen bei uns, die früher dafür berüchtigt waren das ihr Name an den meisten Festungen stand, müssen sich ja nicht nur mit dem Gegner prügeln sondern auch mit den eigenen Leuten.
Neid und Missgunst wird groß geschrieben. 
Was da so manchmal im Chat abgeht in Bezug auf diese goldenen Runden Dinger die man als "Besitzer" einer Festung geschenkt bekommt wenn die Festung erfolgreich gedefft wird ist nicht schön.
Es geht im Abyss nicht mehr um Spaß, es geht um Items, Kinah, APs etc.

Ich bin gespannt wo das hinführt. Die meisten hier wünschen sich ein PvP orientiertes Spiel aber wenn dann mal eins rauskommt überlebt es kaum länger als 1 Jahr und geht dann langsam den Bach runter.
Die Stammspieler erhalten das Spiel dann am Leben, lass es mal ein paar hundertausend sein. Reicht ja auch.

Hab ich eine Lösung für das Problem ? Nein.
Seit Ultima Online bzw Meridian59 spielte ich fast jedes MMO und ich kenne immernoch keine Antwort darauf. 

Schade aber auch wir in unserer Legion scheren uns nicht mehr um den Abyss. Total egal. Wir machen aus Aion ein PVE-Spiel, twinken, farmen APs und hoffen das mal iwann wieder was kommt was uns wach rüttelt. 
Ab und zu gehts mal in den Abyss aber die meisten machen lieber ihr komisches RP (grins) als das sie sich in den Abyss bewegen würden.
Lieber geht man riften als in den Abyss. 
Naja egal. Mal sehn was so kommt.


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

also sind schonmal keine drecks wotlk anfänger sind aus classic waren eine reine pvp gilde bis wotlk aber ab da gings sorichtig runter server lag extreme unbalace naja... wollen was neues sehn^^ aber wenn man das hier so liest denk ich eher an politische kämpfe mit darauffolgendem amtomaren folgen....


----------



## Progamer13332 (25. Mai 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Also auf Balder empfinde ich auch keinen Spielermangel. Eher schon zuviel Feindbewegung in Morheim/Eltnen ^^ da kommt man ja zu garnix mehr und jagd die ganze Zeit mit seinen 50ern die Twinkkiller durchs Gelände.
> Gruß an Terrorpuu, du mieses Stück *grins*



lowies ganken ist eh...naja sagen wir mal, nivoulos


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

hm... iwie hat sich dieser fred anders entwickelt als gedacht oder?^^


----------



## Silentpups (25. Mai 2010)

hey Leute,

ich finde lephar ist echt am ende, ich hab auf den Server ein 50 Jäger aber es geht gar nichts auf den Server auf Asmo Seite im PVE und RvR Bereicht leider da muss sich echt was tun und ich denke das eine Server Zusammenlegung das beste ist. Hab aus lauter Verzweiflung ein neuen Char auf Kromede angefangen ist jetzt fast 45.

Sagt mal ich hab mich zwar noch nicht bemüht, aber kennt wer eine gute gilde auf Kromede?


----------



## Nahemis (25. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub jeder hat schonmal Lowies umgeboxt aber die dann zu campen ist doof. Ich kann mich noch gut an das ganze gegänke in Tarrens Mühle und im Schlingendorntal erinnern.

Also mir als Ex-WoWler macht Aion sehr viel Spass, weil ich WoW zu BC und Classic-Zeiten gerne gespielt habe und da dauerte alles auch noch sehr viel länger als in Wotlk.

Und das jetzt mit 2.0 Solo-und Raidinstanzen kommen finde ich spitze. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen je wieder mit WoW anzufangen.
Eigentlich fand ich damals nur die Untoten ganz cool aber der Rest wie Gnome und Tauren waren mir immer schon zu kitschig.

Die Pets sind cool besonders der mit der Screammaske. Man kann sich die Pets ingame beim Händer kaufen, das Aussehen anpassen und ihnen einen Namen geben.  
Zusätslich haben die Pets noch Funktionen. Einfach toll.


----------



## Silentpups (25. Mai 2010)

@ Nahemis weist du schon was so ein Pet kosten soll?


----------



## Geige (26. Mai 2010)

Das kann dir wohl im Moment noch keiner sagen, aber ich tippe darauf, dass
eh mehr das Pet kann umso teurer wirds.
Stell dich auf Millionenbeträge bei funktionelle ein, wenn alleine die 40er Flügel schon 12 Millionen kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (26. Mai 2010)

Pets werden wohl zwischen 120k bis 1,2 Mio kosten. Da kann man auch sehr schön den Kaufvorgang sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFNFcFmkKl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (26. Mai 2010)

aaa sehr geil das ist schon mal nicht übertrieben, freu mich schon voll drauf.

Und danke Tommy für die Prompte Antwort.


----------



## Cerom (26. Mai 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> ich finde lephar ist echt am ende, ich hab auf den Server ein 50 Jäger aber es geht gar nichts auf den Server auf Asmo Seite im PVE und RvR Bereicht leider da muss sich echt was tun und ich denke das eine Server Zusammenlegung das beste ist. Hab aus lauter Verzweiflung ein neuen Char auf Kromede angefangen ist jetzt fast 45.
> 
> Sagt mal ich hab mich zwar noch nicht bemüht, aber kennt wer eine gute gilde auf Kromede?



So wie es aussieht sind die beiden leersten Server Lephar und Kromede. Also da eine Serverzusammenlegung bereits angekündigt wurde, die voraussichtlichen Kandidaten dafür.


----------



## Nahemis (26. Mai 2010)

Echt Kromede ist leer? hab grad extra auf Kromede einen neuen char angefangen lvl 30 Mage^^ Bis jetzt hatte ich aber noch keine Probleme mit Gruppen.
Wenn Servertansfer kommt würde ich gern auf Balder gehen. Wie ist dort denn die Lage auf Elyos-Seite?


----------



## Kizna (26. Mai 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind die beiden leersten Server Lephar und Kromede. Also da eine Serverzusammenlegung bereits angekündigt wurde, die voraussichtlichen Kandidaten dafür.




Kromede und leer? Nein das stimmt so nicht. Kromede gehört zu den vier Startsevern und ist einer der best besuchten. Kromede leidet halt wie alle Server an den vier Wochen Zyklus. Vier wochen gehört der Abyss den Asmos, vier Wochen den Elyos. Gute Gilde kann ich dir solange nicht empfehlen wielang du mir nicht verrätst welche Seite du die deine nennst.


----------



## Geige (27. Mai 2010)

Kromede ist gut besucht und die Com ist zumindest auf Asmo-Seite recht gut!
Wenn du eine Gilde suchst: Nachtmahr rekrutiert!
www.nachtmahr-aion.de


----------



## Yiraja (28. Mai 2010)

das mit kromede versteh ich auch nicht ganz ich spiel zwar auf votan hatte aber mit nem freund chars auf kromede erstellt und wir hatten eig das gefühl das server recht voll ist, zu Lephar kann ich nix sagen aber spekulationen bringen ohne hin nix einfach mal abwarten was ncsoft uns da präsentieren wird.


----------



## Tonkra (28. Mai 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Genau, erst kommt Patch 1.9, dann der kostenlose Servertransfer und als letztes kommt die Serverzusammenlegung.
> 
> ´ß





wozu serverzusammenlegung? sind die server nicht immernoch voll? ich finde schon.. zumindest auf votan


----------



## Nahemis (28. Mai 2010)

die neuen server, die wegen den warteschlangen kamen, werden wieder zusammengelegt weil sie von den spielern her nicht gut ausbalanciert sind


----------



## Virthu (28. Mai 2010)

Anscheinend haben so manche in Erwartung von 1.9 ihre Accounts reaktiviert. Der Abyss auf Votan wird ja zunehmend grüner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (29. Mai 2010)

Warum auch nicht. Patch 1.9 wird eine Menge an Quests bringen, was der größte Kritikpunkt der Community war.


----------



## Yiraja (29. Mai 2010)

naja überraschen lassen bald isses soweit^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Mai 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht. Patch 1.9 wird eine Menge an Quests bringen, was der größte Kritikpunkt der Community war.



naja irgendwie nicht, was bringen mir quests die mir die ep von 4 gegner bringen und dazu kaum mal nen gegenstand (grüne) gibt.

offtopic: Nahemis = größter Flame-/Fanboy ever, was du manchmal veranstaltest ist peinlicher als die wowtrolls damals hier


----------



## Cerom (29. Mai 2010)

Es wird sich mit 1.9 schon eine Menge ändern. Nicht nur die Erfahrungspunkte für Quests werden steigen, auch die Droprate soll erhöht werden, neben all den Änderungen die schon ein recht großen Umfang haben.

Was mir aber auffällt, seid kurzen scheint die Droprate, bereits jetzt schon, angehoben zu sein. Oder aber es ist einfach nur Glück. Nur bis vor drei oder vier Wochen bekam man in Dark Poeta z.B. kaum mal ein goldenes Teil. Nun fallen durchschnittlich zwei bis drei pro Run. Es scheint nicht die Welt zu sein, aber nach fünf Durchgängen hat nun bereits jeder unserer Sechsergruppe zwei bis drei goldene Teile an. Und diese Teile sind so ziemlich die besten die es gibt. Für meinen Templer z.B. lohnt es sich im Grunde nicht mehr mit dem Miraju-Set anzufangen. Vom Anuhart-Set besitzt er jetzt drei Teile, und dieses Set ist, zumindest für Tanks, besser noch als das Miraju.


----------



## Geige (29. Mai 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> naja irgendwie nicht, was bringen mir quests die mir die ep von 4 gegner bringen und dazu kaum mal nen gegenstand (grüne) gibt.



Da hat anscheined schon jemand lägnere Zeit kein Aion mehr gespielt,
die Quests geben deutlich mehr Xp als zu anfangszeiten, für eine 45er Quest habe ich zb 
1 Millionen xp bekommen, dafür hätte ich 28,5 Tiere umbringen müssen, jedoch mit Xp-Buff!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. Mai 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> die Quests geben deutlich mehr Xp als zu anfangszeiten, für eine 45er Quest habe ich zb
> 1 Millionen xp bekommen, dafür hätte ich 28,5 Tiere umbringen müssen, jedoch mit Xp-Buff!



Solang das jetzt für alle Quests gilt ( außgenommen elitequets) ist das ja gut aber ich meine seit ich aufgehört habe ist nichts großes mehr gekommen


----------



## Geige (30. Mai 2010)

Groß?
Nein, aber ne kleine Xp-Erhöhnung der Quests ist ja nix großes, klar bei WoW
müsste buffed gleich wieder ne riesen News mit Tv-Box machen!


----------



## Crisisslash (30. Mai 2010)

Oder gleich Public Viewing ! ^^


----------



## Braamséry (31. Mai 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> ich finde lephar ist echt am ende, ich hab auf den Server ein 50 Jäger aber es geht gar nichts auf den Server auf Asmo Seite im PVE und RvR Bereicht leider da muss sich echt was tun und ich denke das eine Server Zusammenlegung das beste ist. Hab aus lauter Verzweiflung ein neuen Char auf Kromede angefangen ist jetzt fast 45.
> 
> Sagt mal ich hab mich zwar noch nicht bemüht, aber kennt wer eine gute gilde auf Kromede?



Naja, es kommt drauf an.

Wenn man natürlich alles rnd machen will, kommt es einem wohl echt so vor. Bei mir in der legi kommen oft welche mit wodurch das wohl wieder anders erscheint. 

open-PvP ist aber atm echt net so doll, mit der zusammenlegung wirds aber hoffentlich besser.

Zu der Zusammenlegung:

Es wird 100%ig darauf hinauslaufen, dass sie die 6 dt. Server zu 3 oder 4 dt. Servern machen.
Da werden sie dann natürlich die bevölkerungsarmen mit den bevölkerungsreichen zusammenlegen.

Bzw. Wie es eben passt.

Beispiel:

Votan: 5000Spieler
Lephar: 2000 Spieler
Kromede: 4000 Spieler
Balder: 2000 Spieler
Nerthus: 2000 Spieler 
Thor: 4000 Spieler

In diesem, Beispiel könnte Votan mit einem der drei kleinen Server zusammengelegt oder solo gelassen werden.
Und dann würde man die kleinen mit den 2 halbgroßen servern zusammenlegen.

Es wird sowieso auf so ein Prinzip hinauslaufen, weil sie dadurch die maximale bevölklerung auf jedem realm haben und dazu noch wenig server benutzen.
Es wäre für die spieler und nc soft beidermaßen perfekt.

PS: Vote 4 blauer Abyss für Lephar + Heut haben wir von Corvus mal wieder ne Festung bekommen, war doch mal sau geil!


----------



## La Saint (31. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

mal ein anderer Aspekt der Bevölkerungsdichte. Meinen Main, schon seit geraumer Zeit 50, spiele ich auf Nerthus/Asmo. Ein "smoothes" Gameplay. Keine Lags, kaum Ladezeiten.

Auf Kromede habe ich ebenfalls eine kleine Char-Familie. Diesmal auf Elyos-Seite. Das waren meine ersten Chars direkt nach Release, die ich aber nach 6 Wochen aufgegeben habe, da mir weder der Jäger (lvl 35) noch die Elyos besonderen Spass gemacht haben. Dort lagged es dagegen wie Teufel. 

Besonders schön merkt man es in den Hauptstädten. In Pandaemonium/Nerthus laufe ich auch mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit flüssig durch die Stadt, in Sanctum/Kromede habe ich quasi eine Dia-Show.

Da sonst alle Parameter gleich sind, kann es nur an der Bevölkerungsdichte liegen. Mir graut jetzt schon vor einer Server-Zusammenlegung. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Silentpups (31. Mai 2010)

Weis einer von euch, ob es ein Fraktion Wechsel geben wird? würde gerne mein Jäger von Lephar auf Kromede bringen aber auf Seiten der Elyos


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es Fraktionswechsel geben wird, ich hoffe zumindest, das es soetwas
niemals geben wird!


----------



## Virthu (23. Juni 2010)

http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/view?articleID=699&page=

transfers kommen :O

votan und kromede zusammengefasst zu kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meh. hab votan eigentlich so vom namen her gemocht.


----------



## Kizna (23. Juni 2010)

Nein nicht Votan und Kromede ... warum nur warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (24. Juni 2010)

So falsch finde ich es gar nicht Kizna, was ich ja mal gerne wissen möchte ob Lephar denn ein Rollenspiel MMOPG Server wird wenn er mit Balder zusammen gelegt werden wird, würde mich ja denn doch noch mal reizen mein Jäger weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juni 2010)

Balder ist kein offizieller RP-Server, also wird sich mit der Zusammenlegung nicht großartig viel ändern. Was ich allerdings extrem Schade finde, ist die Zeile hier: 

*F: Was passiert mit meiner Festung?*
A: Die Besitzrechte aller Abyss-Festungen werden durch die Serverzusammenlegung zurückgesetzt.

Bye Bye Götterfestung auf Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (24. Juni 2010)

die können wir uns ja wieder schnell zurück holen :-)


----------



## Geige (24. Juni 2010)

Naja ein recht aktiver Server den wir Leute von Kromede da bekommen, mal
sehen wie sich die "Neulinge" in das Legionsgefüge einpassen, ich sehe allerdings dunkle
Wolken aufziehen x.X


----------



## Virthu (24. Juni 2010)

hmm, warum dunkle wolken? die votan-emodier sind zerger feinster güte, bringen gerne eine volle gruppe für 2 elyos, 29 allianzen zum raiden der götterfestung und sind auch sonst zahlenmässig immer gut dabei. einigermassen organisiert sind sie auch. diejenigen, die sich sorgen machen müssten, sind die kromede elyos, da sie leider einen kleinen weinerlichen haufen samt extrem gestörten egos von votan bekommen werden. götterfestung das 2te mal nehmen wird da imo eher unrealistisch. wobei mich das gegenteil meiner vermutung unendlich amüsieren würde.


----------



## Geige (27. Juni 2010)

Dunkle Wolken, da es jetzt mit der Raid organisation schwierig werden könnte!

Bis jetzt ist alles Recht klar, welche Legionen und welche Leute den Takt angeben, wenn Votan
zu uns kommt könnte es damit vorbei sein!


----------



## Rellston1 (27. Juni 2010)

Denke auch das eine Zusammenlegung erst nach dem Patch kommt.
Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Zusammenlegung aber sehr gut, kommt wieder etwas Schwung rein.


----------



## Virthu (18. Juli 2010)

bump mit "ich habs euch gesagt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so viele emotionen auf kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2010)

Bei den Elyos ja, bei den Asmos überhaupt nicht.
Sie sind bereits vollständig integriert, machen mit bei den Raids usw.!

Jetzt gehört *uns* die Götterfestung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche euch aber, dass es bei euch auch wieder besser wird!


Edit: 
Solange Awaken so überheblich ist und bleibt ändert sich bei euch nix!
Ich kann euch aber gut verstehen!
http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=9717


----------



## Virthu (21. Juli 2010)

mal etwas anderes:

ehrlich gesagt, mache ich mir ein wenig sorgen wegen 2.0. 
da die erweiterung ausser den üblichen monatsgebühren nix kostet und die 4 server damals beim release extrem überfüllt waren, könnte es passieren, dass die neuen 3 deutschen server einfach einknicken, wenn die massen aus purer neugier wieder reinschauen. und wenn sie bleiben(cata fühestens im november oder so, hm? wotlk ist mittlerweile öde und sonst gibt es kaum alternativen), was dann?


----------



## Geige (21. Juli 2010)

Dann haben wir wohl ein Problem und wieder 6h Warteschleifen x.X

Nein, ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird, soviele Leute werden wegen 2.0 jetzt auch nicht wieder
reinschauen, dass wir Pre-Order´ische zustände bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. Juli 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird, soviele Leute werden wegen 2.0 jetzt auch nicht wieder
> reinschauen, dass wir Pre-Order´ische zustände bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wegen des Addons werden nicht allzuviele zurückkommen. Wer aufgehört hat, wird das wohl so wie ich wegen des Kampfsystems und des Spiels im allgemeinen gemacht haben (Achtung, dies war eine eigene Meinung!). Da wird auch neuer Content nicht zum rückkehren anregen.


----------



## Mystyriam (21. Juli 2010)

Das denke ich auch, das wegen dem Addon 2.0 nicht viele wieder mit AION anfangen werden.

Nichtsdestotrotz steht aber trotzdem zu befürchten, dass die Server wieder voller werden und es somit zu Wartezeiten kommt. 
Denn es sind nicht so sehr die Wechsler oder Wiedereinsteiger, sondern die Neueinsteiger, die die Spielerzahlen vermehren werden.

Grund ist einfach der, das die nachrückenden jugendlichen Spieler oder andere Neueinsteiger, für welche z.B. "Humans & Orcs" (Warcraft 1) nichts weiter ist als ein altes Spiel, wie für bereits längerfristig Spielende "PacMan" oder "Ping Pong" (überspitzt ausgedrückt) ist. 
Diese werden sich daher nicht immer unbedingt für den sogenannten Klassenprimus WoW entscheiden, sondern sich auch anderen Spielen zu wenden.

Allein diese Tatsache bringt eben steigende Spielerzahlen auch bei AION mit sich.
Wenn man es genau betrachtet, haben wir nun, nach dem Servermerge fast wieder die Serveranzahl, wie sie zum europäischen Start von AION auch vorgesehen waren. 
Es würde mich sogar nicht wundern, wenn spätestens 2 Wochen nach 2.0 der Server Votan (oder wie er dann auch immer genannt wird) seine Pforten wieder aufmacht.

Aber Pre-Order-ische Zustände werden wir gottlob wohl nicht wieder bekommen.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Juli 2010)

Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort. Ich bin oft mit den Leuten, mit denen ich spiele, im TS und frag auch mal was sie vorher gespielt haben.  9/10 haben WoW nie gespielt^^


----------



## Virthu (5. August 2010)

http://forums.eu.aio...576&postcount=8

[QUOTE name = '{CC}Faelan - Telemachus']





> It's not true. But when the time ends you will find yourself unable to play on either side until you move one of the characters.


Actually this isn't the case while we're trying to solve the current issues, you'll still be able to play, we are also talking about removing the restriction completely! [/QUOTE]
owww... potential zum epischen versagen ist mit sicherheit vorhanden.


----------

